# Croton Pond pike



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I thought Croton SUCKED??????????????

:lol: :lol: :lol:

See what happens when you learn a bit of water?

:evilsmile


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Croton is just fine for pike and the "accidental" smallie... but for all the tournaments I've fished there is SUCKED!! I will NEVER fish that lake for money again. Or the Freek either for that matter!


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

Great, now it's going to be attacked by a flotilla of boats, thanks. I guess it's good I've moved on to trophy class fisheries. But don't be surprised if come next spring it doesn't cough up quite as many.

The good news is that Croton Pond has a sort-of built in failsafe, in that first-timers are more than likely gonna come off of it frustrated and thinking it sucks because it is a difficult body of water to figure out. It took me a couple seasons of fishing it (and by that I mean fishing it 2-3 times per week April-November) before it got to the point where I can pretty much go out whenever I want and get limits. 

I'm surprised you guys didn't hook any fish of significant weight.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Caught 5 smallies on the freek yesterday. One pushing 4 1/2 pounds. All on spinnerbaits.............black w/silver blades.:evil: 

BUT NO EYES..........:rant:


----------



## ryppinlyp (Mar 28, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> Croton is just fine for pike and the "accidental" smallie... but for all the tournaments I've fished there is SUCKED!! I will NEVER fish that lake for money again. Or the Freek either for that matter!


You say that Croton sucks but yet you caught 50+ pike in a day, Thats better than some people do in a year. And as for the smallies you might want to try some other baits other than jerk baits, I for one have quite a bit of luck on that body of water and have had some of my best fishing if you now where and what your doing!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Two years ago.... sunday morning tournament. One fish took the whole pot. Only fish caught and there were about 12-14 boats. Last year... same gang of boats... 2 fish won it all. And they weren't that big. I simply won't fish that lake again for money. Simple as that. In fact... that group took Croton off their schedule this year.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

:lol:

Sounds like that 'group' isn't up for a challenge??
:evilsmile :evilsmile


----------



## ryppinlyp (Mar 28, 2007)

sfw1960 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Sounds like that 'group' isn't up for a challenge??
> :evilsmile :evilsmile


I was going to say something about that but I figured someone else was going to, I didn't think it was going to be you.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

waterfoul said:


> The GF will be in Traverse City with the girls doing theiry semi-annual winery tour... so I'm a bachelor all weekend!


That's what she tells you:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I may have to give Croton a try for pike. I have only caught bass in there in the past.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Boy HowDY there FlyPhish.....

I guarantee that Croton ABOVE the dam is better'n when we last tried below the dam thing....
:lol: :lol: :lol:
Lots 0' Gators in there... A lotta sMaLLjaW too , but they like to suspend deep - and most green-bassers have an awful time with that. If it ain't 8 inches off a log or rock pile , it's too hard to git 'em!!
:evilsmile
They'll Kr00nCH on HJ's , Bombers , Rebels , X-Rapz & the like..... 0' yeah Jigs W/KibbLes too.



Robert


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Got two really nice smallies up there this morning. On the small pond. Total for the morning with me and Martin was 8 pike, two smallies, one large mouth, and a couple rockbass. All the bass were WAY legal too.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

sfw1960 said:


> I thought Croton SUCKED??????????????
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...




SEEEEEEEEEE????????????????


Nice Job Mikey.....


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

sfw1960 said:


> SEEEEEEEEEE????????????????
> 
> 
> Nice Job Mikey.....


I still refuse to ever fish it for money, never... never... never!!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

*wUTeVeR!!
    
*


----------

